

ChilledLime: A Twitter for Opinions - sehrattracktive
http://www.chilledlime.com/beta.php?hn=true

======
arvinsim
I really don't like sites that don't let me register emails like
foo+chilledlime@gmail.com

~~~
eric_h
Agreed - if it's valid according to the RFC (which it is), it should be
accepted.

~~~
killertypo
more than that, it's a great way to identify who is sharing your data.

~~~
eric_h
I'd rather draw attention to the RFC. Sites that collect email addresses do,
sometimes, reject that +suffix to the left of the @, precisely to avoid that
identification. The RFC says the left of the @ is up to the host, more or
less, so that's how it should be treated.

------
Malic
Socialized flamewars. It's sorta awesome, in an oil tanker alight in flames
coming to port sort-of-way.

------
Centigonal
I feel like this is a great learning project, but that there really isn't a
niche for this kind of opining that hasn't already been filled by Twitter,
Reddit, Facebook, etc.

But go ahead and prove me wrong!

On the site itself: You do a good job of explaining how to use everything, but
the layout is really complex, and I don't think most users will be engaged
enough to try and learn it all before being able to use the thing.

~~~
akos
Thanks for the feedback.

I know the market is pretty small, but I think there is potential in it. It is
an interesting experiment for me.

------
ISeemToBeAVerb
No disrespect to you, but I'm gonna have to go with Seeless on this one. I
don't see any added value to what already exists. There's really no friction
to finding topic-driven conversations on Twitter. If you want to jump into a
topic just search for relevant hashtags.

I applaud the effort, but I think this is an example of fixing a problem that
doesn't exist. Keep trying though!

------
Seeless
I have a hard time finding opinions on Twitter, so I'm glad someone made a
dedicated site for it.

------
pekk
Are there no opinions on Twitter?

~~~
brianbarker
Too many, actually. Maybe that's what this solves?

------
axx
It seems, like this is the same idea that "Amen" had a few years ago:
[https://getamen.com/](https://getamen.com/)

To me this feels, like i am filling out forms with informations about my
opionions, so someone can sell it (even better than twitter-like "plain text")
to advertisers.

If i want to know, what my friends are thinking about product XYZ, i do
exactly one thing: i ask them.

I don't want to hate on the idea, but to me it seems kinda useless.

------
briantrice
You should be aware that there was a site like this in 2006 called Standpoint,
partly by Gentry Underwood of Mailbox. It also allowed for structural replies
and disagreements. References were also included which would point to web
articles or books on Amazon, etc. They never developed a proper business model
and shut it down after a year. Personally, I wanted to transform/replace blog
commenting with this, but it was too big an endeavor to see through.

------
softbuilder
I've seen this idea played out to its logical conclusion with a site a few
years back. What happened was essentially what you see on local news websites:
A small, bitchy community was created and provided no value to anyone. I'm
sure there are ways to mitigate that behavior with smarter design and
administration, so better luck to these guys.

------
akos
(founder here) Thanks for posting `sehrattracktive`. Funny name btw..

I also want to thank everyone who checked it out and gave some thoughts on it.

Here are some invites for you guys:
[http://chilledlime.com/url/e.php?inv=80505e](http://chilledlime.com/url/e.php?inv=80505e)

------
navpatel
It looks like you can upvote/downvote other's opinions. Is this being counted
towards the totals? Because now you're testing how many people are willing to
go through the "Supports", and upvote the ones they agree with, downvote the
ones they don't

~~~
akos
That's a thing I have been thinking about for ages. Curently it works like
this: \- Someone adds an opinion (they show their support for the viewpoint ->
the viewpoint gets a +1) \- Someone votes on an opinion (they show that they
like/dislike the opinion not necessarily the viewpoint -> the count stays the
same)

------
joshschreuder
Looks similar to Slant ([http://www.slant.co/](http://www.slant.co/)) but with
more editorialising.

~~~
webstandardcss
How is ChilledLime similar to slant.

------
lhnz
You need to differentiate yourself.

Your competition is versus.com and state.com.

------
ubertaco
Isn't twitter a twitter for opinions?

~~~
webstandardcss
I believe Twitter is for expressing your opinion. ChilledLime is said to be
for the purpose of debating opinions.

